# Cutting stock headlights for HID projector retrofit



## Steve27 (Jun 8, 2010)

Vehicle is a 2006 X3.

So, this may be a long shot, but has anyone cut their stock headlight housings to retrofit HID projectors? My brother did this with his Dodge Ram and did a fantastic job, but he's about 6 hours away and can't just come over to help me fab things up. I know people will say, "you should have just bought a car with HIDs", because that's exaclty what I would say, *BUT* I couldn't be too picky when I bought my X3 because the car I was trading in was a POS Ford Fusion that had 50 gazillion problems and I couldn't take it anymore. After having to get the entire steering system replaced, among other issues, the automatic transmission started slipping at 47k miles, so I just turned into the BMW dealership on the way home from work; I HAD to get something right then. The X3 I got was the only white one in stock, and I would rather have the color I wanted than HID's, and since I literally did not have time to wait and was so pissed off at my Fusion, I sacrificed HIDs. After some time has gone by, I would like to have HIDs, but factory headlights are incredibly expensive. I've researched this topic, but haven't been able to find any modifications like what I'm now bringing up. I've seen a lot of people do this with other makes of vehicles, but was wondering if it's possible to do this with a Bimmer, considering electronics and such. If this is remotely dangerous, I'm not going to do it. The last thing I want to do is cause a fire. I only have 50k miles on my X3 and plan to keep it to 150-200k miles, so I'd like to get the HIDs if at all possible, but without spending tons of money. Here's a link to the kind of modification I'm talking about, not neccessarily HOW he did it, but it'll give you an idea. http://www.nicoclub.com/archives/tsx-projector-retrofit-and-hid-popups.html


----------



## Steve27 (Jun 8, 2010)

Forgot to mention, I'm very handy mechanically and have a large tool collection, but I suck with electronics. My brother-in-law could help me with the electronics dept. if things seem too complicated.


----------



## Schwarz Tier (Jul 8, 2010)

Looks like your not the only one who is trying to do this project lol. I just finished retrofitting my E46 halogen headlights with projectors. Took me about 2 weeks to finish it. I didn't have enough time but I still manage to get it done. The projectors I used where from 1pc housing for E46 with projectors and halo rings. Ugly ass headlights but I found using these projectors to retrofit my stock headlights would be cool. The projectors use H1 bulb and I had to drill holes to help support and tighten the projector from moving. You will also would have to get the shroud and maybe would want to get yourself some angel eyes while your at it (Kill 2 birds with one stone). I say with alot of patient and time you could get it done. You can pm me if you need any questions I have pictures.


----------



## Steve27 (Jun 8, 2010)

Awesome, thanks for chiming in! I'm still deciding if I'm DEFINATELY going to do it or not. If you don't mind me asking, about how much did it cost you for the parts?


----------



## Schwarz Tier (Jul 8, 2010)

I got the projectors free off some guy but you can try craigslist.org in auto parts section People on there sell slot of things sometimes even crack head price I saw pair tsx xenons for 50 bucks OR you can try eBay make sure to check th. Sellers rep beforebuying so
e peoe on there ar complete rip off's for the other parts you can get e46 shrouds on bay for 20-30 bucks or just google it Which ever one you want. The angel eyes or halo rings what ever you wan to call it I would only use umnitza I'm not sure there are other companies out there that is better then them but I doubt it. I can say maybe around 200 or less for the parts. Good luck in doing your project


----------



## cockeral81 (Jul 31, 2010)

*just done mine on my e36*

fitted the headlamp shrouds
then a hid kit 6000k

total time to fit = 30 mins

dunno about you model tho m8

hid's are plug n play,tho some may need a can bus canceller im told


----------

